# How to Pay Piece Meal and Sleep at Night



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ive done that so far CS

need someone I can send out on errands
someone to make a service call
someone to do punch out
help with inhouse tasks


temp labor - the place i use is great!

but yeah, im stuck there with them


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

then a subisnt your guy,

get up earlier lol


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

CPSpool said:


> then a subisnt your guy,
> 
> get up earlier lol


no ... no subs for that stuff

that's the problem --- need to get more done in 8 hours rather than 16


i need a right hand man ...


i'll do it the right way (by the IRS classification)


probably go w/ salary


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

you need to focus on a particular niche in this biz.

if those are your labor concerns & based on your prior postings,

you need to narrow your scope of work. get sloppy w/ service & your out of the yard, get sloppy w/ building the big boys will knock you out of the market in a heartbeat.
this is a very broad biz, find a particular niche, cultivate it until there is money to spare - then look into other aspects of the biz.

im not slamming you dirt, this is friendly advice. 

ray


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

CPSpool said:


> you need to focus on a particular niche in this biz.
> 
> if those are your labor concerns & based on your prior postings,
> 
> ...


To late, I recommended a self help book to him last week and have not heard from him since.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Lotta folks I know "hire" someone through a temp agency 'till they can get the books straight. Doesn't mean you take who they give you, you find the helper, and pay the temp agency to do the books.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Worker Comp time for you!:laughing: enjoy the fun


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

dougchips said:


> To late, I recommended a self help book to him last week and have not heard from him since.


 

really which book , i can use all the help i can get:jester:  :w00t: 


ray


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

CPSpool said:


> really which book , i can use all the help i can get:jester:  :w00t:
> 
> 
> ray



The thread was about his plan to give the customers $100 a day because he can not complete a job on time. For some reason I was the only one that felt he needed to get his stuff together (self help) and the $100 was not the issue or solution. My post was a solution not a nasty gram...... If you ever get bored the "self help" area of the book store has some funny books "why nobody likes me" and other winners, can't imagine someone buying some of the titles.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Worker Comp time for you!:laughing: enjoy the fun


already have it ...


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

Forry said:


> Lotta folks I know "hire" someone through a temp agency 'till they can get the books straight. Doesn't mean you take who they give you, you find the helper, and pay the temp agency to do the books.


 
forry we are talking about agencies where you pick up a worker in the morning work him to the bone & get a bill from the agency.


----------



## form pin (Mar 11, 2011)

*re. how to pay piece meal.*

new to this forum just want to start by saying hello. ive been in concrete and construction for over 20yrs. ive paid by means of 1099. i have contract labor forms for subs to fill out. stating they meet the requirements for leglely binding contract. at that point you need your co. listed on their gl. insurance and a copy of their bwc. certificate. now the rules of the real world. you pay x amount for labor that laboror cant pay for ins. doesnt know how to get a bwc policy or could afford it. but you cant afford to pay apayroll co. $5.00-$12.00 above hr. wages. i guess im just trying to say choose what you want to loose sleep over. i dont loose sleep anymore. just dont care about that stuff. i just get up every day and do the best i can and if that dont work start doing something elese. now i have a employee leassing co. they cover comp. taxes and payroll reports. they issue checks and i write them one. no headache on my part and best of all it cost roughly $3.00 above hr. rate.:thumbsup:
hope this helps.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Hot to find a good CPA*



Charles Bagley said:


> I would talk to a CPA and see what he says or advises. As I remember, you can't have much control over them as far as setting regular work hours, providing company vehicle, benefits, ect. Maybe hire someone through a temp agency. They handle all the paperwork as the person actually works for them. You just kinda sub them out and when you don't need them tell the temp agency you don't need them anymore. Don't know if you will find anyone in your line of work going through a temp agency work though. If you just need grunt work you might find someone.
> 
> CB


Finding a good CPA

Contactor asks: How much is 2 plus 2?

CPA answers: "How much do you want it to be."


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

Dirt , If you have the workers comp all ready and you need one good man just hire your self one . 

I dont know how you guys work buy yourselves. 
I get way more done with help and if you can train a good man you will be ahead of the game .
I dont think 1099 saves anything some one has to pay the tax.
John


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think Dirt's been on in a long time. 

Don't know what happened to him.


----------

